# hallshay.com is up



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally got my new website up. I am not very creative, so it was challenging for me. I had a lady with inline web design actually build all of the pages and make everything look pretty. If anyone is interested I can get their info. Wonderful people to work with. Just organizing the pictures and putting together the text and site organization is hard. I linked the haytalk website, so maybe we will pick up a few more good producers on the forum. Be sure to go to my links page and check out a few of the websites on there. Several of the elite in the hay business and some cool sites like hunterwood.com. Some Badass machinery!!!! If you ever get a chance to see a 9000 export press run, you will be speechless for days.

Let me know what you think

Tim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice website...I really loved the pictures. You have a super looking operation.
You will have to explain the Unitizer to me some time. Zach added your site to our links. Please feel free to write up your operation in the blog and Welcome aboard.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

First class , nice clean set up , i would love to see that operation in action.THOMAS


----------

